# القبض على قاتل الشهيدة سارا



## أَمَة (8 أغسطس 2008)

القبض على قاتل الشهيدة سارا (فاطمة المطيرى*)* وتحويل القضية *الى* قضية "شرف"​منقولة عن​http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/arabic/content/view/3944/9/​هذه​آخر رسالة تلقاها الاقباط الأحرار من صديقة فاطمة المطيرى يوم الخميس الموافق 7 أغسطس 2008،​وقد نقلها كما هى مع حذف ما قد يدل على هويتها، تقول الرسالة:​​*السلام عليكم 
ما أوّد توضيحة لكم بان الجريمه معتم عليها , ولو كانت الشرطة تعرف ان سبب الجريمة لأنها مرتده لما دفنوها بمقابر المسلمين ..! 
الأخ مسجون الآن  , ويتم التحقيق معه *
*لكن ثقوا ثقه تامه , بأن القضيه صارت قضية شرف . والدوله لا تعلم بان الجريمة بسبب تحولها للدين المسيحي .* 
*لكن صدقوني واقسم لكم بالله العظيم , ان الحبيبه فاطمه لم تكن لها علاقات محرمه ابدا
وهي على خلق عظيم . كما ان تربيتها لا تسمح لها بذلك لاني اعرفها جيدا .* 
*و لعلمك يا اخي  حتى لو عرفت الشرطه ان سبب القتل هي اعتناقها دين النصرانيه **فالاخ مخطيء 100% لان الشرع يقول تستتاب اولاً  و من ثم تُقتل .* 
*فهي ماتت مسلمه ظاهريا ً ودفنت بمقابر المسلمين . وعملوا عزى و قدمنا الواجب* 

*ويا اخي :* 
*حتى لو ان الشرطه تعلم بان القضيه التحول لدين اخر ؟* 
*فلن تعلنها ولن تتعاطها الصحف ,  لان قضايا مثل هذه تضر بسمعة البلد عالميا ً .* 
*وسوف تهز المجتمع والراي العام . والليبراليين لا يصدقون قصص مثل هذه .* 
*ليهاجموا بها المشايخ !* 
*اخي : *
*هذه آخر رساله وصلتني من فاطمه قبل حوالي الشهرين من الآن, كنت لا اعلم ما الهدف منها *
*لكني لاحظت عليها تغيرات كثيره جداً  بأفكارها ولكن لم اكن اتوقع* 
*لو 1% بأنها متحوله للنصرانيه . وتركت الدين , ظنيت انها  صارت علمانيه* 
*وتأثرت بها .* 

*هذه رسالتها :* 

*ما اتعسه من مجتمع ...!؟* 
*نحن أمه بلا حريه , نريد ان نعانقها ؟ ونعبر عن ارائنا بلا خوف ............* 
*ما اجمل ان يكون الانسان حر في تصرفاته وفي ايمانه ........* 
*وتكون له الحريه في اختيار اي توجه ما طالما انه لا يضر .......* 
*بلده ولا يهدد أمنه واستقراره .............* 
*ان المجتمع يحرمنا من ابسط حقوقنا ...........* 
*ما اتعسني من امرأة في هذا المجتمع ..........* 
*لكن من  اؤمن به هو من يصبرني  .........* 
*===* 
*رديت عليها  بال ### عندما تحدثنا* 
*قلت ماذا تريدين ؟؟ اي حريه اهي حرية الغرب ؟ ام ماذا ؟؟* 
*فردت علي برساله قالت ؟ لا اقصد الحريه المطلقه  كما هي بالغرب* 
*بل اقصد حرية الايمان والفكر  ؟* 
*قلت :  ماذا تريدين ان تقولين واي ايمان تقصدين ؟؟* 
*قالت : خلاص انسي الموضوع .* 

* ومن ثم انقطعت عني لمدة طويله , و لم اعد اراها ### ولم ترسل لي رسائل اخرى .* 
*وانا لم اسأل عنها . حتى سمعت بخبر قتلها .. والى هذه الدقيقه لا اصدق هذا* 
*لم استطيع النوم منذ ان وصلني الخبر .* 
*الله يرحمها الله يرحمها الله يرحمها . فالله اعلم بحالها . *
*انا يا اخي لست ضد ان يتحول الانسان لاي دين . فوالله الذي لا اله الا هو لو اني اعلم بأنها صارت مسيحيه **إن كان بوسعي لأهديتها  صليبا ً ؟؟ صدقني اقول هذا لا امكيج ديني لاظهره لكم بالدين الذي يؤمن بالحريات ؟ لأن الاسلام لا يحتاج لهذا , ولا اظهر نفسي لكم بأني ديمقراطيه , بل هذه قناعتي وفكري وتوجهي  ؟؟* 
*لاني مؤمنه بالحريه الدينيه , واعلم ان كلامي هذا يسبب لي مشاكل .* 
*انا مسلمه الحمدلله ومؤمنه بديني ولن احيد عنه ابدا ً لكن الاسلام لم يمنع الحريه الدينيه .* 
*ان المشايخ لا يفهمون الدين فهم ينقلون عن - السلف الصالح - من غير عقل  , القرآن حجتنا الاولى لا توجد به آيه واحده تأمر بقتل المرتد ؟* 
*وحديث قتل المرتد " من بدل دينه فقتلوه " معارض مع ايات القرآن الكريم .الذي هو حجتنا الاولى ؟ *
*ولكننا عبدنا كلام البشر ؟ ونسينا كلام الله !؟* 

*تحياتي لكم*


----------



## man4truth (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: القبض على قاتل الشهيدة سارا*

شكرا على الرساله


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرررسى يا امه على متابعتك للموضوع ونقلك لنا كل جديد وربنا يعوض تعبك .​*


----------



## BITAR (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: القبض على قاتل الشهيدة سارا*

*حتى لو تم التعتيم على الجريمه*
*عزائنا انها فى فردوس النعيم*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: القبض على قاتل الشهيدة سارا*



man4truth قال:


> شكرا على الرساله



ا*لموضوع محزن الخاص باستشهاد   ساره

لكن للاسف لالالالالا يهمنى عقاب القاتل

بل نشكره لانه سبب بركه لساره*


----------



## أَمَة (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: القبض على قاتل الشهيدة سارا*



man4truth قال:


> شكرا على الرساله


 

لا شكر على واجب

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (8 أغسطس 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا امه على متابعتك للموضوع ونقلك لنا كل جديد وربنا يعوض تعبك .​*


 
العفو يا دونا. ويباركك الرب 

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: القبض على قاتل الشهيدة سارا*

*مشكورة يا أمة على هذه الاخبار
بس يا حرام....صارت قضية شرف و لطخو اسم فاطمة
كيف يقبلون كذا على نفسهم؟ كيف؟ هاذي بنتهم.....
ماني قادرة اصدق,.,*​


----------



## rami shalabi (9 أغسطس 2008)

*هذا الخبر عار عن الصحة
ولم يقبضو على احد بالواقع
ولكن نشروها على ألأنترنت
لحصر الفضيحة  التي عرت
الظلاميين والسيطرة 
عليها​*


----------



## ava bishoy son (9 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا امة على اهتمامك بالموضوع وتزويدك لنا بالمعلومات عن الموضوع اولا باول
الرب يباركك
وكلنا على يقين بان اختنا سارة فى احضان القديسين الان 
وان لم يعاقب اخوها على ما فعل على الارض سوف يكون عقابة فى يوم الدينونة شديد جدا
سلام المسيح معكم*


----------



## أَمَة (9 أغسطس 2008)

rami shalabi قال:


> *هذا الخبر عار عن الصحة​*
> _*ولم يقبضو على احد بالواقع*_
> _*ولكن نشروها على ألأنترنت*_
> _*لحصر الفضيحة التي عرت*_
> ...


 
هل لديك إثبات عل صحة كلامك يارامي؟
إذا كان عندك إئتنا به
وإذا لأ، السكوت من ذهب

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (9 أغسطس 2008)

abanoubchrist قال:


> *شكرا امة على اهتمامك بالموضوع وتزويدك لنا بالمعلومات عن الموضوع اولا باول*
> *الرب يباركك*
> *وكلنا على يقين بان اختنا سارة فى احضان القديسين الان *
> *وان لم يعاقب اخوها على ما فعل على الارض سوف يكون عقابة فى يوم الدينونة شديد جدا*
> *سلام المسيح معكم*


 
لا شكر على واجب اخي abanoubchris 
نعم لا يفلت إنسان من يوم الدينونه
ولكننا نصلي من أجله ومن أجل كل العائلة
أن ينهضوا من ضلال الظلمة ويروا نور الرب
ويكون استشهاد سارا ثمنا لخلاص نفوسهم
لأن السماء تفرح بتوبة الخاطئ 
والآب يفرح بعودة الإبن الضال​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة
​


----------



## enass (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*اتهام البنت بشرفها 
اهون ان يعترفوا انها اصبحت مسيحية!!

غريبين كيف يستطيعون اتهام ابنتهم بعرضها؟؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 سبتمبر 2008)

صحيح ازاي يتهموا بنتهم بشرفها اهون من اتهامها بتركها دينها الاسلام ؟​ 
بتفكر ازاي الناس دي ؟ مسمعوش ابدا عن ربنا و عقابة .. مش خايفين ربنا ؟!​ 
ربنا يرحمك يا سارة واكيد انتي دلوقتي عايشة في حرية مع حبيبيك يسوع اللي اشتراكي بدمة​ 
أذكرينا أمام العرش الإلهي


----------



## MacGyver (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضك...


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*دماء الشهداء بذار الايمان*​


----------



## ظافر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

و متي يقبض علي قاتل الشهيدة وفاء قسطنطين ?:heat:


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ظافر قال:


> و متي يقبض علي قاتل الشهيدة وفاء قسطنطين ?:heat:


*كلام فارغ عملتوة لكي تشوه صورة المسيحيين ، وليس عندكم دليل عليهن فالناس تضحك عليكم وعن هذا المنطق الاسلامي الاعوج بتاعكم
نحن لم يامرنا السيد المسيح قتل احد ولا بحد الردة*​


----------



## ayman adwar (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع محزن الخاص باستشهاد ساره

لكن للاسف لالالالالا يهمنى عقاب القاتل

بل نشكره لانه سبب بركه لساره


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسية يا امة لتتابعك للموضوع وناقلة لينا ربنا يباركك 

وازكرينا امام عررش النعمة يا شهيدة المسيح ​*


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

_مشكووووووره




​_


----------



## أَمَة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

enass قال:


> *اتهام البنت بشرفها *
> *اهون ان يعترفوا انها اصبحت مسيحية!!*
> 
> *غريبين كيف يستطيعون اتهام ابنتهم بعرضها؟؟*


 
لأن الشيطان يفرح باتهامها بشرفها
كما أنه يفرح أكثر في التكتيم على مسيحيتها​ 
هذا اثبات على أنه اله الإسلام.​ 
يا رب رحمتك على العالم!​


----------



## أَمَة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صحيح ازاي يتهموا بنتهم بشرفها اهون من اتهامها بتركها دينها الاسلام ؟​
> 
> بتفكر ازاي الناس دي ؟ مسمعوش ابدا عن ربنا و عقابة .. مش خايفين ربنا ؟!​
> ربنا يرحمك يا سارة واكيد انتي دلوقتي عايشة في حرية مع حبيبيك يسوع اللي اشتراكي بدمة​
> أذكرينا أمام العرش الإلهي​


 
لو هم عرفوا ربنا الحقيقي يا فراشة ما كانوش يبقوا على ضلالهم.

هم ينفذون تعاليم الههم المكار والمضل
وليس اله المحبة

يا رب ارحم!​


----------



## أَمَة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

elmazagangi قال:


> ربنا يعوضك...


 

شكرا على مرورك ​


----------



## أَمَة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *دماء الشهداء بذار الايمان*​



بكل تأكيد هن بذار الإيمان
التي ستصير براعما لتنموا في كل الأرض.​


----------



## أَمَة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكووووووره​_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 

لا شكر على واجب يا توني.تون.
شكرا على مرورك​


----------

